# Harbour front house



## bigtip (Jun 30, 2012)

Harbour front house in a town somewhere in cornwall looked as if someone stated to restore but just left it could be a really nice house with a great view of the boats.
Last picture was taken over the road looking into harbour the town was very nice (good ice cream shop).
Hopefully my next post will not be a residential one hoping to visit a hospital next time with my brother.




IMG_8044 by bigtip72, on Flickr


IMG_8041 by bigtip72, on Flickr


IMG_8040 by bigtip72, on Flickr


IMG_8039 by bigtip72, on Flickr


IMG_8038 by bigtip72, on Flickr


IMG_8037 by bigtip72, on Flickr


IMG_8034 by bigtip72, on Flickr


IMG_8030 by bigtip72, on Flickr


IMG_8029 by bigtip72, on Flickr


IMG_8028 by bigtip72, on Flickr


IMG_8024 by bigtip72, on Flickr


IMG_8032 by bigtip72, on Flickr


IMG_6903 by bigtip72, on Flickr


----------



## the_historian (Jun 30, 2012)

I wouldn't mind having a go at it myself!


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 1, 2012)

Blood and sand, they've even left the telly behind!!!


----------



## John_D (Jul 1, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> Blood and sand, they've even left the telly behind!!!


 So would you if this is what caused you to leave!  They had to leave the car behind as well


----------



## Bones out (Jul 2, 2012)

^^^ What a fab explanation ^^^


----------



## Mike L (Jul 2, 2012)

Great looking place (before the landslide!). Even with little outside space if the higher ground could be stabilised and the damp problems sorted out it would be worth a good pile of money with that location and view
Looks vaguely like it might have once been a council owned property with the strange layout. What site was it a 'site office' for?


----------



## krela (Jul 2, 2012)

Ouch! That's not good.


----------



## John_D (Jul 2, 2012)

Mike L said:


> Great looking place (before the landslide!). Even with little outside space if the higher ground could be stabilised and the damp problems sorted out it would be worth a good pile of money with that location and view
> Looks vaguely like it might have once been a council owned property with the strange layout. What site was it a 'site office' for?


 
The landslide was in Aug 2008, the Site Office was probably for the stabilisation work going on in the pic below. (Oct 2009)




http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=232159


----------



## night crawler (Jul 2, 2012)

Not a place I would want to live with that lot hanging over my head.


----------



## kehumff (Jul 2, 2012)

Explained in picture form......love it


----------



## John_D (Jul 2, 2012)

skeleton key said:


> Cheers for that John D
> I guess with the piece of the puzzle you have added it now all makes sense


 Some more info HERE Surprisingly it took over a year to get the crushed motor removed and stabilisation work to be started.


----------



## Mike L (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks for the update John.


----------



## bigtip (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks for other pictures in post always interesting to find out more about the places you have been to.


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 3, 2012)

Oops....


----------



## gingrove (Jul 3, 2012)

Following the link to "This is Cornwall" I couldn't resist the link to the 10 creepiest morgues! may be you'll recognise some 
http://www.environmentalgraffiti.com/news-morgues-attempt-2?image=16


----------

